# Microsoft Word Freezes upon startup



## bmacrthy (Mar 28, 2007)

Every time i start my microsoft word application, it freezes a couple seconds after startup. I have tried deleting my normal.dot file to restart my settings but didnt solve the problem. The error that i receive from my event viewer/application says:

Hanging application WINWORD.EXE, version 11.0.6568.0, hang module hungapp, version 0.0.0.0, hang address 0x00000000.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

I am using office 2003 and my problem started yesterday when i tried opening a word application. No other applications in office are effected. Only microsoft word 03. Any help would be much appreciated! thanks!


----------



## Axiom911 (May 5, 2004)

open the shortcut properties and type /a after the " in the shortcut link..

for example mine would say:

"C:/program files/microsoft office/winword.exe" /a

that might work, its just a bypass feature, only thing is you have an instant popup that comes up asking for username, just hit escape 2 times and ur set!


----------



## Axiom911 (May 5, 2004)

did this work for you?


----------



## Rollin_Again (Sep 4, 2003)

Do you have any anti-virus program that has an Office plug-in enabled? If so, disable them to see if that helps.

As previously suggested, try starting Word using the /a switch. This will stop any add-ins from being loaded. If this solves your error problem, you know it's an add-in causing the trouble. 

Click Start -----> Run and then In the Run dialog box, type winword.exe /a (with a space between .exe and the /a) 

You can also try to unregister and re-register word by entering the following into the same RUN prompt. You may need to change the path to reflect the true location of Winword.exe This will re-write some registry values that may have been corrupted.

Click START --> RUN and type the following commands one by one.

"C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\winword.exe" /unregserver
"C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\winword.exe" /regserver

Regards,
Rollin


----------

